# Health Insurance query



## Dinky (Oct 26, 2007)

Can someone clear something up for me please. 

I see that most large companies provide health insurance for their employees but can the employee also have their own private policy or are you only allowed the one for you and your dependents?! I realise that health plans still require payments to be made by the employee.

Thank you


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not sure why you would want to pay for a private plan in addition to what you get from your employer. It would be very expensive. Companies usually only charge their employees a fraction of the costs, which will run $700 or more for a family plan. Private insurance will be more.


----------

